# Senior, elderly, mature or other?



## Timetrvlr (May 7, 2022)

I've been thinking about the words we use to describe older people. "*Seniors"* is too broad of a term to describe all of us from 55 to 100. So how do we divide up that range? I'm 84 so I think of myself as *elderly* although I'm pretty gimped and I was wondering if* geriatric* would be a better term and my interests are different from those in the younger range. There are many other words for classifications of *seniors. *How do you classify yourself?


----------



## dseag2 (May 7, 2022)

At 64, I still gulp when I see Senior printed on my movie ticket but as long as I'm getting the discount I'm okay with it.    I'm happy to be retired and not have the stress of my former career, and I look forward to turning 65 and having access to Medicare.

I just think of myself as "older".  I was called "sir" by younger people when I was in my 40's, so I guess I've just grown used to it.  I really don't ever think of my age in my everyday life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2022)

I'm okay with Senior at the age of 69.  When I started getting some senior discounts, like for my annual state park passes for my two vehicles, it made the label less painful.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 7, 2022)

*Many years ago I remember my mom having light hearted fits when people asked if she was a Senior...until she realized if she said yes, she got a discount.  I. on the other hand, always ask if there is a discount*


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2022)

I prefer "well-seasoned", thank you......


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Jules (May 7, 2022)

Older.  Funny, that seems more positive than old, even if it’s old, older, oldest.


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

I'm 74 so officially, I'm elderly. As far as I'm concerned, I'm middle-aged!


----------



## Devi (May 7, 2022)

For me ... at 73, I guess the term would be "elderly".


----------



## CrowFlies (May 7, 2022)

ive thot about this as well, just trying to sort thru the changes lately.
once i entered the 70's i realized senior was 60s elderly was 70s and old was 80's.
not sure what 90s would be other than cave paintings.  lol.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 7, 2022)

At 76 I'm an old fart, whilst my wife is fine wine, she improves with age.


----------



## Bella (May 8, 2022)

"Old" is a relative term. Kids think people who are 40 are "old"... LOLOLOLOL! I guess we're old_...er_ when we're 65. 75 is just old, the 80's are elderly, and anything after that is just plain decrepit, lol. Very polite people call us mature. Although age isn't always indicative of maturity, is it? How about "older adults"? I dunno, somebody else is going to have to come up with better terms for those of us who are over 65.

I don't care what they call me... biddy, old bag, fossil, blue hair, dinosaur, old bat... as long as I get the discount, lol... but I dislike being called "Sweetie". _Don't_ call me Sweetie, you young whipper-snapper! 



Timetrvlr said:


> How do you classify yourself?



Lucky to be alive! 

Ruby


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2022)

I am going with experienced. I can live with that.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

At 62 I'm good with Senior.


----------



## Lewkat (May 8, 2022)

Senior is fine with me.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2022)

"Circling The Drain" is fine with me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Many years ago I remember my mom having light hearted fits when people asked if she was a Senior...until she realized if she said yes, she got a discount.  I. on the other hand, always ask if there is a discount*


That's some thing I keep forgetting to ask for... ..I'm ok with senior at 67, it denotes something more experienced I think, rather than someone elderly..


----------



## JustDave (May 8, 2022)

I was 50 years old when I bought a ticket for an IMAX movie in Spokane Washington.  They gave me the senior discount without even asking my age.  And I've always looked young for my age.  I experienced a mixture of surprise, dread, and offense, but never demanded the young people's surcharge.  I just took the ticket.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2022)

I often say that I am "older than dirt."  That, of course, is an exaggeration!  I'm fine with elderly, because once upon a time (and still in some cultures) being an elder was respected.  I am the oldest surviving member of my family line, so hey ...


----------



## Gary O' (May 8, 2022)

Timetrvlr said:


> I've been thinking about the words we use to describe older people. "*Seniors"* is too broad of a term to describe all of us from 55 to 100. So how do we divide up that range? I'm 84 so I think of myself as *elderly* although I'm pretty gimped and I was wondering if* geriatric* would be a better term and my interests are different from those in the younger range. There are many other words for classifications of *seniors. *How do you classify yourself?


When I turned 50 (maybe it was 60) I saw the term *geriatric* on some official document in reference to me......(???)
Pissed me off
Geri freaking atric?!
I was building cabins up in the mountains, for cryin' out loud!



Now, at 73?
Most any term is fine
Kinda settled into* Geezer

Feeble* and* senile* are waiting in the wings


----------



## Alligatorob (May 8, 2022)

Timetrvlr said:


> There are many other words for classifications of *seniors. *How do you classify yourself?


Anything that comes with a discount is ok with me!

Actually I always have and probably always will consider seniors, elderly, old etc to be people older than me.  I don't think I'll ever get there.  Though the mark does keep moving back, amazing how much older old people are getting!


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 8, 2022)

I've settled on Grand Poobah. Call me anything you want, just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 8, 2022)

'old' is always half again as old as you are  at four, eight is old; at eight, sixteen is almost adult; at sixteen, thirty-two is not to be trusted. 

it's not getting 'old' that sucks  -  it's wearing out that does...


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2022)

I'd like to think I'm like a bottle of vintage wine, but.....

.....I've turned to vinegar and my cork has dried out......


----------



## Knight (May 8, 2022)

@81 until I read this I really didn't think much about a term to identify my age. I'll go with old or better yet 30 because teens consider 30 old so 30 it is with 51 years of experience.


----------



## officerripley (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2022)

other..."downhill"


----------



## Mizmo (May 8, 2022)

Yikes !..I am older than all of you so guess that puts me in the 'ancient ones' range


----------



## Sliverfox (May 8, 2022)

I'm sure my granddaughters think of me as older than dirt.

At times  I feel young ,,,,,,other days I feel really old.
Hubby & I are 80.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I've settled on Grand Poobah. Call me anything you want, just don't call me late for dinner.


That's right.  Like the cannibal said, _"When you're late for dinner, all you get is the cold shoulder."_


----------



## Marie5656 (May 8, 2022)

**


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2022)

I find older or senior the least offensive.  

Elderly and geriatric feel much more dismissive. 

No matter how old I get, it's pretty clear I'll never be mature.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 8, 2022)

People 80+ ... Super Seniors.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 8, 2022)

I'm 76 and no longer care about titles or words.  I'm just happy to get through my day and find something cute to smile about.  Anyway, I'm apparently, "invisible" to the younger generation.  They don't see me but at the same time I don't see them.


----------



## Chris21E (May 8, 2022)

For now, Well preserved, since most, I encounter think my birthday date is 1985 ...go figure. No label yet applies.


----------



## officerripley (May 8, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I find older or senior the least offensive.
> 
> Elderly and geriatric feel much more dismissive.
> 
> No matter how old I get, it's pretty clear I'll never be mature.


It doesn't matter to me which is used but I can see the validity of some terms being considered offensive. For instance, this is how one of my favorite writers, Susan Jacoby, feels about it (from her book _Never Say Die: The Myth and Marketing of the New Old Age_):

"Geriatrician William H. Thomas...[has said], '*Elders *have long spoken for the Earth, its living creatures, and the children who are yet to be born...Let us consider those *elders *who have 'long spoken for Earth.' I guess Thomas isn’t talking about old men who made their fortunes from strip mining, logging, or dumping industrial waste into rivers and who are trying to hang on to every dollar they have acquired from despoiling the natural world."


----------



## CrowFlies (May 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> "Circling The Drain" is fine with me.


----------



## Jace (May 11, 2022)

Not me, of course,..but some might be considered...
an  "Old, dotterng, fossil".


----------



## Leann (May 11, 2022)

I don't know how the world sees me but inside I feel a lot younger than I must appear.  No one is surprised if I ask for a senior discount. They don't gasp and say "I would have _never_ guessed you were a senior citizen" . I don't take offense to anyone calling me ma'am, senior citizen, or mature.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 17, 2022)

I'm a "Crumbly".


----------



## katlupe (May 17, 2022)

If it wasn't for my mobility condition I would continue with the "ageless" term. Though I never actually think about my age or how it fits in with the rest of the people.


----------



## Remy (May 17, 2022)

I'll take those senior discounts any day. Salvation Army gives 25% on Wednesdays and Goodwill gives 10% Tuesday and Wednesday. 

I don't identify as any of those really. I just feel worn out.


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2022)

Senior, elderly, mature or other? ...​
Living around this Senior apt. complex,   I'm just that  woman  who lives on the third floor with "Bear"
.. some people don't know my name,  but they  all seem to know Bear


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2022)

I like being called a senior. I don't like the term elderly at all, even though I'm 82.


----------



## Nathan (May 17, 2022)

> Senior, elderly, mature or other?


I go with senior as a label that does not specifically have an age connotation attached.    I never ever think of "senior discounts", I'm just tryin' to keep from getting robbed left and right.


----------



## mrstime (May 17, 2022)

I just go with OLD. Unlike DH there who likes elderly.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> At 76 I'm an old fart, whilst my wife is fine wine, she improves with age.


I have one of those too!  Better not tell her anything else, she is a red head (or she was) and she will punch you in the eye if you call her old, elderly, or anything the like.   She kinda likes "Timewise"!


----------



## oldaunt (May 17, 2022)

I'm old and don't care. Just drop the "hon" and "sweetie" BS. Makes me want to slap someone.


----------



## twinkles (May 18, 2022)

i am a collectible---89


----------



## Mizmo (May 18, 2022)

twinkles said:


> i am a collectible---89




Me too...we will be worth something one day Let's stick together


----------



## JaniceM (May 28, 2022)

I'm ok with Senior.. Mature sounds dumb, but I don't really care.. Elderly does bug me, though.


----------



## palides2021 (May 28, 2022)

I never liked labels, ever since I was young. Once, in my late forties, a doctor wrote in the report that I was a "pleasant middle-aged woman" and I had a hard time seeing myself as middle-aged (although I liked that he said I was pleasant, lol). I was active, doing aerobics, playing tennis, and felt as if I was in my thirties. I had not considered myself middle-aged. Now,years later, at age 65, like others here, the discounts make the label of "senior citizen" more palatable. I do know one thing, though - I would LOVE to be called a centenarian one day...


----------



## Maywalk (May 28, 2022)

At my age of 92 I class myself as antique.


----------



## Medusa (May 28, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Me too...we will be worth something one day Let's stick together
> 
> View attachment 221643


I have to send this to my BFF of 47 years now (we met when we were 10).


----------



## Medusa (May 28, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> At my age of 92 I class myself as antique.


Priceless.


----------



## Mizmo (May 28, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I have to send this to my BFF of 47 years now (we met when we were 10).


terrific..we have to stick together...my man didn't stick but all my lady friends did!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2022)

I'll settle for "Old Yeller".... as my oldest sister nicknamed me.  I am olive skinned.... hence the yeller.


----------



## Devi (May 28, 2022)

Having read all the above, and having commented as "elderly", I think I prefer "senior".


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)

I'm still getting up there.  Whatever that means,


----------



## Llynn (May 28, 2022)

I'm a white crested geezer.


----------

